# CGAR Girl hands off a grenade/bomb



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

At close range these things hurt. I was seriously wounded but somehow drinking rum in large quantities I was healed. I believe she told me the Aurora Escogidos are not on the market yet. Very nice smoke and the Africa I smoked she gave me came from a bundle in a brown sack, kind of looked like a bag from the Dom Rep. wink wink. Watch out CGAR Girl, and SAVE THE BATTERIES. :roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

cgar girl is being a bad girl


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice hit!!

Save the batteries????? I wont ask!! :lol:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah, im kinda scared to know what the batteries are for!
very nice hit otherwise!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like CGAR Girl knows how to throw a beat down!!! Nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pickup.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice selection


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit, Sondra!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

For the record.. I wasnt the one that needed to save the battery power. 

Oh jeeze... that suonds worse. ACK!

Glad you enjoyed and awesome that you came down had a SUPER time!!

Next we torment the other side of the stateline!!

Oh and umm... ok I got TWO pics from you.. come on..cough the others up. HAHAHA


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Those look mighty tasty!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl got CGARMAN how cool is that?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> CGAR Girl got CGARMAN how cool is that?


I sneaky attacked him


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is an awesome hit right there. Sondra whats the story with the escogidos when are they comming out and whats the blend on those?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice hit cgar girl


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sondra packs a puch with those drive-by's. Nice hit girl!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Yessir, she packs a helluva whoop'n!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is her second hand to hand victim.

MAybe Sondra should change her name to CigarNinja......Throwing stars or Throwing cigars????

Is that a sword in her pocket?????


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> That is her second hand to hand victim.
> 
> MAybe Sondra should change her name to CigarNinja......Throwing stars or Throwing cigars????
> 
> Is that a sword in her pocket?????


2nd? there's some silent ones out there that havent told  Embarassed cause of da skillz! I dont need the post man to delivery my dirty work!! I look ya in the eye and watch the destruction. LOL

Speaking of which ----- It's road time next week. Not saying where or when, but trust me... any of you in my path will know!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> that is an awesome hit right there. Sondra whats the story with the escogidos when are they comming out and whats the blend on those?


They aren't coming out! :biggrin: It's a cigar that we treat people with when they travel to the DR and visit our factory. And it's what we have been making people happy with during our events here in the state. If you get to attend one of them, we do some great specials..one is if you buy a box you get a 'healthy amount' of the Esocgidos. They are super smokes!! A 12 year aged wrapper that just melts...and a smell that makes you want to eat the thing. Perhaps the Bomb Bunny will find it in her heart to begin strifing folks with them... wait -- it's already begun......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

sondra I apologize, I only recall two victims of your wicked cigar whippings. I know u bombed yourself, does that count as three?

I have no doubt you have handed out your fair share of spankings


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Shmaaakin!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Great smack!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sondra puts her ash on the line and comes thru--Sweet


----------

